# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  Game: Under & Over 7

## Damein

I realized I posted this in the regular code bank, where as it should really go here.

I have just started learning VB today and wanted to experiment with it re-creating this simple game.

I have included the rules to the game in the menu bar, under Help.

Source:


```
Imports System.Collections.Generic

Public Class Form1

    'Declarations
    Dim PlayersName, PlayersBet, PlayersAnte As String
    Dim Die1, Die2, DieResults, PlayersTotal, DealersTotal As Integer
    Dim DelearsPotTotal, PlayersPotTotal As Double



    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        PlayersName = InputBox("What is your name?")
        Enigma.Text = PlayersName
        Randomize()
    End Sub

    Private Sub PlacePlayerBetButton_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles PlacePlayerBetButton.Click
        PlayersBet = PlayersBetBox.Text
    End Sub

    Private Sub PlacePlayerAnteButton_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles PlacePlayerAnteButton.Click
        PlayersAnte = PlayersAnteBox.Text
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        If PlayersBet = "" Then
            MsgBox("Please input a bet!")
            Exit Sub
        ElseIf PlayersAnte = "" Then
            MsgBox("Please input an ante!")
            Exit Sub
        End If
        Die1 = Int(Rnd() * 10)
        Die2 = Int(Rnd() * 10)
        DieResults = Die1 + Die2
        RollResults.Text = DieResults
        RollResults.Visible = True
        If DieResults > 7 Then
            MsgBox("Payout is 1:1 because results were > 7")
            If PlayersBet = ">" Then
                MsgBox("You were right!")
                DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
                PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
                DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal - PlayersAnte
                PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal + PlayersAnte
            Else
                MsgBox("You were wrong!")
                DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
                PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
                DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal + PlayersAnte
                PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal - PlayersAnte
            End If
            ElseIf DieResults < 7 Then
        MsgBox("Payout is 1:1 because results are < 7")
        If PlayersBet = "<" Then
            MsgBox("You were right!")
            DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
            PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
            DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal - PlayersAnte
            PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal + PlayersAnte
        Else
            MsgBox("You were wrong!")
            DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
            PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
            DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal + PlayersAnte
            PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal - PlayersAnte
        End If
            ElseIf DieResults = 7 Then
        MsgBox("Payout is 5:5 because results were 7!")
        If PlayersBet = "=" Then
            MsgBox("You were right!")
            PlayersAnte = PlayersAnte * 5
            MsgBox(PlayersAnte)
            DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
            PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
            DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal - PlayersAnte
            PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal + PlayersAnte
        Else
            MsgBox("You were wrong!")
            DelearsPotTotal = DealersPot.Text
            PlayersPotTotal = PlayersPot.Text
            DealersPot.Text = DelearsPotTotal + PlayersAnte
            PlayersPot.Text = PlayersPotTotal - PlayersAnte
        End If
            End If
    End Sub

    Private Sub AboutTheGameToolStripMenuItem_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles AboutTheGameToolStripMenuItem.Click
        MsgBox("There are three outcomes of the dice" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "1: The sum of the die is < 7" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "2: The sum of the die is > 7" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "3: The sum of the die is = 7" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "The payout that you recieve depends on the outcome." & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "1 & 2 results in 1:1 payout (Depending on your difficulty choice)" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "3 results in a 5:5 payout (Once again, depending on your difficulty)" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "You and the banker both start with 10,000 cash." & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "If you run out of money, you lose." & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "If the banker runs out, you beat the house" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "In order to play, you must first put in your bet." & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "This is your guess to which outcome the dice will be: <, >, =" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "Next you must put in an ante. The amount you are gambling" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "Depending on the outcome, you will lose or win this amount" & Environment.NewLine & _
               "(Or 5x the amount if you bet 7 and won)" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "Next move is to roll the die by clicking the roll button." & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "The rest is self self explanatory!" & Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               Environment.NewLine & _
               "Enjoy the game!")
    End Sub
End Class
```

Since I don't know how you are suppose to send one user your source + all required files (In this case, just two images) I am also uploading the .zip with the build version.

----------


## Hack

Thank you for your CodeBank submission.

Per this CodeBank policy, which is clearly posted at the top of each CodeBank forum section, I have removed your attachment as it contained nothing but a single, compiled, file.

We welcome and appreciate all entries into our Codebank and require that source code only be included with anything attached.

Thank you.

----------

